# Phrag suzanne decker



## monocotman (Jun 14, 2015)

Posted last year but now a year older with larger growths and flowers.
This kovachii hybrid has big pink flowers of good shape and close to six inches across.
It grows with several other phrags in a tray of rain water kept topped up and fed at every watering with akerne's rain mix.
I am super lazy and never flush through, just top up the tray with fresh feed.
The plants have never exhibited any problems with over feeding or 'stagnant' water (whatever that is).
Further posts to follow as this iPad will not load more than one photo per post.
David


----------



## monocotman (Jun 14, 2015)

*Whole plant shot*

Just for Eric.
The plant is about 2 feet across and the roots grow out into the water/feed for about a foot.
David


----------



## monocotman (Jun 14, 2015)

*Another shot*

Two flowers one from each spike.
The deeper coloured flower is younger and developed when the weather was cooler,
David


----------



## Luca69 (Jun 14, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Just for Eric.
> 
> The plant is about 2 feet across and the roots grow out into the water/feed for about a foot.
> 
> David




Do you grow it in an ebb and flow system?


----------



## monocotman (Jun 14, 2015)

*Growing phrags*

The plants just sit in a tray of water/feed year round and this is replenished when the water level gets low.
There is no ebb and flow or flushing through. It is a super lazy system.
There are several large vigorous phrags sharing the same tray and so the weak feed never gets a chance to build up before it is used up.
It cannot be strong as the cat prefers to drink this water rather than the fresh stuff sat in her water tray!
Some of the plants are in bark and others in rock wool.
I see no difference in growth.
David


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 14, 2015)

very nice ,is it a 4n plant?


----------



## troy (Jun 14, 2015)

Excellent plants!!! Your kovachii hybrid is great, those cost 1,000 american dollars in the u.s.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 14, 2015)

troy said:


> Excellent plants!!! Your kovachii hybrid is great, those cost 1,000 american dollars in the u.s.



Suzanne Decker is not that expensive...


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2015)

gorgeous


----------



## monocotman (Jun 14, 2015)

*Phrag culture*

As far as I know the plant is not 4n.
This is a close up photo of the darker flower.
David


----------



## Silvan (Jun 14, 2015)

I love the soft coral/pink colour of your SD. Well grown!
My favorite kovachii cross by far. I love it so much that I have two of those. 
I find that it's either very easy to grow and flower or a real pain and prone to rot. Anyway, congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 14, 2015)

Did you get this from the Eric Young foundation?


----------



## eaborne (Jun 14, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 14, 2015)

*Source*

Linus

It was an eBay purchase a few years ago as a seedling. It was originally labelled as another kovachii hybrid but when it flowered it was obviously this hybrid.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Very lovely, David!


----------



## abax (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been looking these over on websites and have fallen
in love. Now, seeing your flower, I know I have to have
one. The blooms are gorgeous!


----------



## John M (Jun 15, 2015)

This is a very nice, pleasing flower. Nice, vigorous plant too! Congratulations on doing so well with it. :clap:




troy said:


> Excellent plants!!! Your kovachii hybrid is great, those cost 1,000 american dollars in the u.s.



Troy, this is just one plant. Also, where the heck do you shop?!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 15, 2015)

phrag guy said:


> very nice ,is it a 4n plant?



I believe all Phrag. Suzanne Decker's originate from Glen Decker's cross which was Phrag. kovachii 'Laura' x Cape Sunset (4N). SO, they are all triploids (unless someone else remade it with a tetraploid kovachii! Thus far I know there are no tetraploid kovachii's that have bloomed yet...).

But regardless of the ploidy level, nice plant and flowers!

Robert


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 15, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2015)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 15, 2015)

Great pink color on a lovely hybrid.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jun 16, 2015)

Love the pastel yellow and pink.

Nice form.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Alex (Jun 16, 2015)

Do you feed at every watering? Very weak if do I guess? Also, do you have serious algae build up with this regime? 

Alex


----------



## monocotman (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex,
I feed with Akerne's rain mix at every watering. But it is very light.
Into a full bucket of rain water I put a single level tiny scoop of the feed.
The phrags seem to love this. There is a bit of algae on the clay balls that sit in the tray and this probably needs removing about once a year,
Regards,
David


----------



## Alex (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks David, good to know - I grow Phrags in a very similar way but have never been sure I'm getting the feeding right.

Alex


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 28, 2016)

Very nice! Where did you get it? If you have any division available please let me know. My email is [email protected]
Thank you very much!


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2016)

See what you've done monocot...now everyone wants your
plant or one like it. Hope you have a good guard cat!


----------



## monocotman (Sep 29, 2016)

*Suzanne decker*

He'll have to be good swimmer if he wants a piece. I live in the UK!
The plant was an eBay buy as something else, another kovachii cross.
I cannot remember who sold it to me but there are very few of this cross in Europe.
David


----------



## trdyl (Sep 29, 2016)

Thien,

Glen Decker has them listed on his website, Piping Rock Orchids.
http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/ph...hybrids/phragmipedium-suzanne-decker-pr11.php


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2016)

monocotman said:


> It cannot be strong as the cat prefers to drink this water rather than the fresh stuff sat in her water tray!


Quite possibly one of the funniest things ever posted in this forum!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2016)

BTW. When Pk was first used for hybrids is was also crossed with Phrag. Sunset Glow. Does anyone know of or have any survivors of that cross?


----------



## monocotman (Sep 30, 2016)

*Best photo*

Just checked and I never posted the best photo of this years flowering.
Still doing well in leca and growstones but I have added some bark as the mix was too free draining.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/1x089y


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/fJBM98

This year the flowers are more chunky and just under 15cm across,

David


----------



## trdyl (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow, very nice!

Are those Phrag. Vingtaine des Mathias?


----------



## monocotman (Sep 30, 2016)

Ted
They are all 'la Hougette', a 3n plant from the EYOF.
David


----------



## trdyl (Sep 30, 2016)

David
So those are dalessandroi X Beauport?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2016)

Cute pink blush!


----------

